# Controlar Puerto USB



## GustavoPY (Jul 26, 2005)

Hola a tod@s!

Tengo que realizar un proyecto utilizando el puerto USB
He buscado mucha documentación y no encuentro nada concreto, es decir, necesito enviar y recibir datos del puerto.

¿Alguno de ustedes tiene alguna idea de cómo controlar el puerto USB?

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Raflex (Ago 1, 2005)

Hola, con un PIC puedes hacerlo, solo necesitas programarlo para que haga lo que quieras y utilizarlo como interfase. Te recomiendo el PIC 18F4550 que se conecta al puerto USB.
Necesitas tener cuidado de como programas el micro para que no te cree conflicto con tu sistema operativo, y ademas si no te funciona a veces es normal, ya que el sistema operativo no le da priodidad suficiente a este dispositivo al menos que quites todos los programas en ejecucion.


----------



## darth_vader (Jun 15, 2009)

Pero necesito información del ISB, no tengo ni idea de como funciona. ¿Que le grabo al pic 18F4550 ? como vienen los datos por el USB?


----------



## foso (Jun 15, 2009)

querras decir información del USB


----------



## darth_vader (Jun 15, 2009)

perdon si, USB quise poner


----------

